# The Wife?



## Oluffson

I was excited about joining the forum and need some advice but I wonder, is it really a place for everyone? I see a lot of talk about "the wife" and it seems like a bro club. Maybe I'm wrong. It's a pity because this is the type of stuff that just puts women off.

It seems a little antediluvian for 2015. Everyone enjoys making coffee, right?!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Definitely a place for everyone, Oluffson. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Glenn

Definitely a place for everyone

We have a lot of members from both sexes and both should be equally respected

Although there are more male members than female members all viewpoints are very welcome


----------



## Yes Row

Yawn!

If you are referring to my post then let me clarify

My wife does not understand my dedication to Coffee, she thinks it all tastes the same and throughly enjoys Gold Blend if I can not make her coffee at a drop of my hat

She and my daughters are obsessed by makeup/handbags and anti hair frizz products.

Now these may seem sterotypes, but low and behold they are in fact true

I really never see derogatory comments against our "wifes" here just some amusing observations. So I conclude you are wrong

However maybe you are not referring to my posts!

All that aside, welcome this is a friendly forum and there is a wealth of knowledge to draw down on


----------



## Dallah

SO might be more appropriate but lots of us have a partner who isn't quite as enthused as we forum members are about coffee. Sure they enjoy the coffee, but spending thousands searching for the perfect cup doesn't always go down as well as the lovely cappa we make for them as we try and justify the money spent.

As Glenn said there are more men here. I do wonder if there is some link between the obsessional trait necessary to spend thousands for a perfect cup of coffee and the Y chromosome. There is definitely a link between Y chromosome and the lack of social intelligence. I don't mean to offend and do try and laugh off the fact that I need someone to protect me (and my finances) from myself at times.

If offence was taken, it was never intended.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

.....stereotypes.......in fact true......hmmm.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The soon to be Mrs Bumpkin despairs with my coffee obsession and can't see what the fuss is about.

Her approach is take the spoonful of Nescafé put it in the cup and stir it. A much more cost effective version of a beverage. But where's the fun in that.


----------



## 4085

Never question your wife's judgement, after all, look who she married


----------



## urbanbumpkin

We're not married yet, maybe that's the key. She'll suddenly start asking about grind consistency and talk about saving up for a refractometer the day after we're hitched.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dfk41 said:


> Never question your wife's judgement, after all, look who she married


Indeed


----------



## Dallah

My intended would divorce me before I married her if I spend anymore money on coffee equipment. I don't think its really a female thing. I think its a more responsible, grown up thing.


----------



## Yes Row

The Systemic Kid said:


> .....stereotypes.......in fact true......hmmm.


That's right

They may seem like sterotypes but are in fact true.

I'm not saying all sterotypes are true but the ones I am referencing...


----------



## Heligan

Oluffson said:


> I was excited about joining the forum and need some advice but I wonder, is it really a place for everyone?


Welcome to the forum Oluffson. And yes, it is a place for everyone. You'll find a wide range of ages and backgrounds on here. We female members do exist, and I've never felt unwelcome or uncomfortable. I relate to the comments about "the wife" not understanding because I get the same reaction to my coffee geekery from my husband!


----------



## Obnic

ridland said:


> .... I do wonder if there is some link between the obsessional trait necessary to spend thousands for a perfect cup of coffee and the Y chromosome. There is definitely a link between Y chromosome and the lack of social intelligence. I don't mean to offend and do try and laugh off the fact that I need someone to protect me (and my finances) from myself at times..


Ha ha ha! Spot on:

Y chromosome = why (Y) can't I make a decent cup of coffee... I need more kit.

X chromosome = no (X) don't do/spend that love, have a cup of tea

It's care in the community really. No idea where I'd be without 'the wife' probably holding a toothbrush and obsessing about the stripes on my lawn.


----------



## Dallah

Obnic said:


> Ha ha ha! Spot on:
> 
> Y chromosome = why (Y) can't I make a decent cup of coffee... I need more kit.
> 
> X chromosome = no (X) don't do/spend that love, have a cup of tea
> 
> It's care in the community really. No idea where I'd be without 'the wife' probably holding a toothbrush and obsessing about the stripes on my lawn.


Don't get me started on stripes in the lawn.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

You have an integrated coffee lawn mower machine capable of striped latte art!?


----------



## JayMac

Nice to hear all this, particularly from Heligan. I share all sorts of comments from this forum with my wife. Many make her laugh (a recent post about a buyer needing a note saying that a grinder purchase was a result of winning a raffle comes to mind). That said I am pushing my luck with coffee obsession / budget for sure. I wonder do we have any total coffee geek couples on here? I think there is some universal constant limiting it to one per family regardless of gender.


----------



## Obsy

Having read this thread, I've come to the conclusion that I must have a Y chromosome and therefore be a male that isn't grown up or responsible, despite my anatomy saying otherwise!! I totally get the comments about 'it's just coffee' which are usually met with a 'don't go there' look. Fortunately I'm single so can spend to my hearts (or bank balance's desire!)


----------



## 4515

Oluffson said:


> I was excited about joining the forum and need some advice but I wonder, is it really a place for everyone? I see a lot of talk about "the wife" and it seems like a bro club. Maybe I'm wrong. It's a pity because this is the type of stuff that just puts women off.
> 
> It seems a little antediluvian for 2015. Everyone enjoys making coffee, right?!


Ask away

Hopefully your fears have been allayed


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I do assume a lot of the members on here are male but could be wrong because some of the user names give nothing away, which is good in its own way.

My partner, yes I refer to my OH as my partner thinks we are all coffee morons on here me included and cant see why I need to gather so much information about coffee making techniques, machines, grinders and just why I spend so much time on here? etc and still enjoys a cup of instant but appreciates the better coffee I now make. I guess making coffee is what im allowed to do in the kitchen, I enjoy cooking but regardless of my cleaning up after me my partner has to clean it again but properly this time, so we have divid up certain areas of the home where we have the right to do what we want,how we want, this works for us, Coffee being my domain. Now I hope none of that comes across as antediluvian because rest assured there are still the occasional floods around my coffee corner







.

I must admit to finding it quite funny how some people on here have bought such large grinders and wonder if they would buy a ride on lawn mower if they only had a window box full of grass if it was meant to give a better cut, which segues nicely to finding out I'm not on my own with the achieving of stripes on the lawn.


----------



## Dallah

A riding mower for the 12 sq yards in the front. Sounds a fine idea. Assuming the blades are made of Sheffield steel and sharpened before each use. Of course I would have to conduct experiments as to which grade of steel achieved the best cut, which tyre pressure provided the most comfortable ride while not impairing the precise cutting of the grass, cylindrical cutting blades or flat rotating. Are bagging mowers superior to those which mulch? I think I shall need one of each and conduct side by side comparisons. Of course I will probably need a small lab in the garage to experiment with homemade fertilisers. And of course then would need a lab bench full of chemical analysis equipment. Probably best that the ex-wife has that house and I live in a terraced house in the city. That could have been bloody expensive.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Unless you have a round lawn you're overlooking the biggest flaw, the turning circle, you just cant get into the corners of the lawn with a ride on mower.


----------



## 4515

Dont forget the height and the width of the cut. Also the speed of rotation plays a big part in the resultant clippings.

Many fora have a higher percentage of one or the other sex. Mrs WD is on a card making forum where it sounds like the majority of members are female. I'm sure that there are plenty of comments on there about 'the husband'. If I was wanting advice on a gift for 'the wife' and joined to pick their brains (as has happened here in the past) I would not be offended by such comments.

As with most things in life, theres a choice. The forum isnt compulsory.


----------



## MooMaa

Card making forum? my better half and daughter would be interested in that, have you a link?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

The-Wife/page3 *sniggers*


----------



## 4515

MooMaa said:


> Card making forum? my better half and daughter would be interested in that, have you a link?


I'll ask the question

If they want to see the stuff that she does / stuff that she's pinned for ideas, heres her pintrest (whatever that is !)

https://uk.pinterest.com/cheryl2345/


----------



## 4515

Got this on Card Making - american site that she's registered with but not been on for a whilehttp://www.splitcoaststampers.com/

http://www.splitcoaststampers.com/

Most of her stash (I hate to think of what its cost) is from the place below. Shes a demonstrator but thats just to get the discount on her stuff - sells to a couple of friends but nothing serious

http://www2.stampinup.com/home/en-gb/


----------



## MooMaa

Thank you very much for the links, there are alot !!!!!!!!!!!!! of cards, WOW some are very elaborate.

It will give my better half and daughter lots of inspiration for birthdays and Christmas.

Thanx again.


----------

